# Primal pet food



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Does anyone use this brand? It rated a 5 star... Looking for any feed back! TIA


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

My boss does for one of her dogs. He loves it! But then again he eats just about anything! lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have used it in the past. Brody prefers the taste of Stella and Chewy's over Primal though. Had to mix canned tripe in with his Primal to get him to eat it. Took forever to get thru the bag! Perhaps he would like another flavor better, I just had the chicken one.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you think it would be ok to give her ziwipeak peak and primal alternating?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

4bsingreece said:


> Do you think it would be ok to give her ziwipeak peak and primal alternating?


Yes! I think that would be great!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome!!! Thanks so much


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Well that did not go well... She had soft stool and diareha today


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Give her some pumpkin. And a little time. Sometimes that just happens with food switches.

I


----------

